# Band Installation On Slotted Slingshots



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This video was made to answer some of the questions about slotted slingshots and how to install bands on them. - Tex-Shooter


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Good video Tex, so many people do over the top and tubes, it's nice to see that there are other ways.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Really, really good video, Tex!
I like that slingshot with the up-and-down slots alot, I can see how that would be a very good shooter. Maybe someday when I have a proper workshop I'll have a go at making one.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the best part of what you share is that you use a piece of gum rubber instead of a stick or metal dowel, since the rubber has so much friction to other rubber and creates a compression to help "lock things down". I remember you sharing that with me about a year ago.

Thanks Bill!


----------

